# Sweetie is getting ready...Early labor!



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

We have some goop this morning.. :chin: i'm not saying today is the day..because she still wants to eat and all that..but it's a tannish/yellow string...not a whole lot..hanging down about an inch and a half...The udder is more taut...not shiny, but not saggy like it was ...but knowing my luck, this is just a tease and she is going to have me stark raving crazy for another week or so..with that being said; let the nerve wracking begin... :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Well My doe just kidded on Sat. and she ate her dinner a little while before she kidded! We thought she was gonna wait a while! She sounds a lot like my doe (<same one) Her udder gets tighter but not shiny.... So I would watch her!  Good luck and happy kidding! Thinking pink!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

 Happy kidding... :thumb:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ! 
Can you tell us when she's kidded?


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

i definitely will..this will be my first pygmy birth..so i'm super excited/nervous/a little psychotic...lol, i just love my babies so much..they are our pets...so far, we only breed for pets...if i have girls..i already have 2 does spoken for, so maybe she will give us :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: maybe my other girl will make up for it if she doesn't...this is my buck's first time, so it's going to be a total surprise as what he may throw..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Good luck! How exciting!!!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

this morning the ligaments were very easy to find..not hard but not mushy...now one is MIA and the other is hanging in there...and she is griping at me for not giving her any grain...Lord, she loves her grain..there is PLENTY of pasture for her here..she isn't wild about her hay right now..but she has all the shrubs and other stuff she loves readily available and my neighbors love when she visits for a cleanup session..anyways, she is usually not this vocal, she is still grumpy as a troll to the others and she's been taking a lot of breaks today under her favorite tree..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Sounding uncomfortable...and getting closer.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

:GAAH: welp, nothing yet...i'm trying to see if her udder has changed at all..this pic is from this morning..


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

I hope she kids for you soon, with an easy delivery. I'm still waiting too. :coffee2:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

thank you so much...lol, i'm glad i'm not the only one waiting..she has me so confused..the milk in the udder for a month...discharging stringy mucus the next day..then discharging on and off for another 2 weeks and then waiting a week and doing it again...pawing and lying down...but the udder has barely changed at all the past week...she is getting to me... :hair:..i've put her in the kidding pen at least 15 times and then the next day she'd beg to go out to the pasture...


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

I know what you mean  I have another doe that has been discharging for a couple of weeks. She's not due until the 7th. Both of these does have been doing a lot of pawing. I think it's just to confuse us, LOL. But what I havn't seen yet is the teats fill. I don't consider a cow close to calving until they have struted. I thought Penny was having contractions once in a while, but I realized she was just bringing up her cud  On this new barn camera, it looked like a push. I couldn't see her face  I felt like a total idiot when I realized what I was actually seeing on the camera. What day is Sweetie on now?


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

i have no clue..this is the problem...my buck broke in on them several times..i never noticed her in heat when he did..he didn't smelly manly enough for him last summer when we wanted them to breed, she was totally mean and wouldn't give him the time of day...it's very frustrating...she was always chubby, and had a meaty udder so i had no idea she was preggy until about a month ago..i've since found that Muffin is also pregnant..sweetie has had triplets twice before..i didn't have her then, so i don't know what to expect..i like planning things...so this is very aggravating to say the least..i always have know mostly within a week of when any of my animals would deliver...my first pygmy goats and this just had to happen this way...lol..


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Gosh, that would be very difficult to plan around, I hope she kids soon for you :coffee2:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Aww they drive you nuts dont they? 
LOL I have left Giz running with the girls waiting on Rubi to be a GOAT not a human and let him get her. Silly goat. 
Fingers crossed she goes soon for you


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

lol, me too...storms are coming in tonight or tomorrow...then there's a full moon the 6th...lol...i'm desperately hoping one of the two bring things to a head...


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Any change?


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

she's just getting bigger and bigger, lol...her teets are fuller and longer..scant amount of amber discharge from her vulva today, not white and yellow as i have seen off and on all month, she keeps staying closer to the house than usual, lying down constantly..she won't let me touch her backside to check her ligs...so it's just a waiting game for now..


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Hope she goes soon, keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

:hug:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Keep us posted!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

how is she today?


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

she is taking her time ..the udder seems to be filling some..what do you think?? onder:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

It's kind of hard to tell with the one picture being so dark. But because you've been waiting so long, I'm pretty sure it's fuller now :hug: 
Hang in there :hi5:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...another pic*

something obviously yummy was overhead...she's not caring a whole lot for her grain or hay lately...


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Both of my girls just nibbled on thier grain the last couple days before they kidded. Normally they would scarf it down. Hope she's kidding soon  Cute picture!!!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...UPDATED PICTURE*

her ligs are very low...one side is lower than the other making her tail crooked..lol...her udder is filling some too..the babies look a little lower today also..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

I can see her udder changes, she's a bit fuller higher in the rear. Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

her attitude is the only thing that is really changing..grumpier to the other goats as the days pass...poor muffin..she loves sweetie so much, but she can't even look at her..no joke, sweetie will try to mow her down if she looks at her...i'm ready for this to be over with..


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

she has some clearish opaque mucus now...


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Fingers crossed that she goes soon :thumbup: I truely believe that is is more tiring waiting on these does than mucking out the barn. You must be exhausted :hug: Hang in there!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Maybe our does are in a contest top see how long they can keep us waiting!!!!  Princess is on day 153 and Heather is on day 150...It can be frustrating.... ray: for a safe delivery for you. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes..


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

Any changes yet :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

:hug:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

today is 43 days since i found milk in her udder. she had discharge that day also and every few days after that, then nothing for a month..last week she had a tiny bit every day, her udder got bigger and tighter...still nothing..the kids have pretty much run out of room to kick...i know there are two in there at least...i can feel him pretty easily as he has set up camp beside her rumen and is giving her a lot of discomfort...the other one i felt is smaller and is on the left side...anyway, i'm reeeeeallly trying to keep my sanity as this has been torture for the last 6 weeks..i'm getting so worried now, i just don't want those buggers to get too large for her..


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sweetie is getting ready...*

oh, and one ligament has been pretty much gone while the other has been hanging tough the last week...i just went out and i couldn't feel it any longer...maybe she'll kid by the weekend...i'm not convinced though..


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

after i posted last night, i went out to check her ligaments one more time, and sure enough, the left one was finally gone...it had been hanging tough for 2 weeks while the other was MIA...i still wasn't convinced they wouldn't be back by morning, but they weren't!!! :leap: she has been panting a lot today, i suppose the 92 degree temp we had today was good reason for that, but around 5pm the nostrils were flaring and she was moaning silently under her breath every few minutes.i can see where she has been biting her sides..she is never vocal, i've never heard her yell like my others...i went out just now and her vulva has opened a lot since this evening ...the mucus/goop is starting and she can't sit still for too long and of course she's pawing not just fluffing her bed, she was digging up a storm in the burn pile..please dear Lord ray: let this be it...we're approaching day 45 of me being a basket case since she had the stringy discharge...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoping for news of a happy healthy delivery very soon!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope she goes soon and doesnt keep you up all night! Hoping for healthy multiple does and an easy birth!....soon


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoping all is going well!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Push those naughty kids out, Sweetie! You're making your mama crazy!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

lol!!! she is acting the same way today...just slowly waddling around and lying down, breathing fast, then huffing and puffing and then she gets back up like nothing ever happened...how long can she discharge? it's been starting and stopping the last 2 weeks..she'll look like she's dilating, then the next day she is back to being closed and flat...oh well, no goat has ever stayed pregnant forever...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like... it will be soon... :hug: 

Some stay in pre labor for many hours..... If you want to check her... you can wash up...put on a rubber glove and go in with 2 fingers to check to see if she is open.... you don't have to go in very far to tell.....you either will hit a wall or your fingers will go straight in..... :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck... shouldn't be too long now...my doe with a prolapse had discharge for about 3 weeks prior to kidding.. made me crazy!
Hoping for an easy kidding...


----------



## BB Acres (Oct 16, 2011)

Good luck! My girl lost her ligaments for a whole week before kidding yesterday! It's nerve racking waiting!

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Any babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Any news????? :hair:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

How is Sweetie doing? I hope all is well.


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

she kidded Memorial Day with...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=32680


----------

